# موقع يضم مجموعة هائلة من الكتب ومنها السلامة



## safety113 (9 أبريل 2011)

*هذا رابط لكتب تحت اسم HSE* 
http://www.goodreads.com/search/search?group_id=&page=1&q=hse&search

*وهذا رابط لكتب تحت اسم SAFETY* 
http://www.goodreads.com/search/search?q=SAFETY&group_id=&search_type=books

*وهذا رابط لكتب البيئة ENVIRONMENT*
http://www.goodreads.com/search/search?q=ENVIRONMENT&group_id=&search_type=books


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (5 مايو 2011)

اخى احمد ,يسلموا الايد والفكر العالى المثقف.


----------



## safety113 (8 مايو 2011)

على راسي انت اخي ابراهيم
شكرا لمرورك العطر
تقبل ودي وحبي
اخوك احمد اسعد
​


ibrahimtawfick قال:


> اخى احمد ,يسلموا الايد والفكر العالى المثقف.


----------



## NAIF1399 (17 مايو 2011)

مشكووور اخي


----------



## Abuaioub (7 أكتوبر 2011)

والله بصراحة يا شباب فوجئت بهذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات المفيدة والقيمة جدا فأرجوا من الله أن يكون هذا في ميزان حسناتكم.... طبعا كنت غائبا لفترة طويلة عن النت وذلك نتيجة الأحداث الجارية في بلدي ليبيا


----------

